# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: Automotive Touch Up Paint

## Lindsey

I sell touch up paint for cars, trucks, bikes, etc.    I use BASF's RM-Diamont paint, which is a high quality solvent-based paint.  BASF is the OEM paint supplier for most of the major manufacturers, so I can send a perfectly matched touch up bottle for almost any color. 

My ebay store is:
http://stores.ebay.com/oopsbegone

Even if I don't have your color listed on ebay, send me a PM with your vehicles make and color code (If you don't know your color code, let me know what your driving and I can help you locate it.).  I accept Paypal only.  Prices include shipping through USPS first class.  I can only ship domestic ground so the offer is just for the US, (excluding AFO/FPO boxes.)

----------

